# Water Shoes



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Check the off topic section, big thread on water shoes.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a previous version of these for wading and they have held up very well. Always rinse them out thoroughly with fresh water afterwards. $89

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BONESNEAKER-WADING-BOOT/1915741.uts?slotId=2

Also own a pair of Simms Challenger boat shoes if you want something a little lighter. Great foot bed and very comfortable. Good grip. My only complaint is the soles have drainage holes for the water, but if you step in a puddle at the ramp or take a green one over the bow your feet get soaked.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Simms Zip-Its


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Simms Zip-Its


Will an oyster cut through the bottom of those?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I just wear a pair of heavy athletic socks with the boots. Also wear crew socks with the Simms, so the water wicks up and wets them.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Zika said:


> I have a previous version of these for wading and they have held up very well. Always rinse them out thoroughly with fresh water afterwards. $89
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BONESNEAKER-WADING-BOOT/1915741.uts?slotId=2
> 
> Also own a pair of Simms Challenger boat shoes if you want something a little lighter. Great foot bed and very comfortable. Good grip. My only complaint is the soles have drainage holes for the water, but if you step in a puddle at the ramp or take a green one over the bow your feet get soaked.


Are those wading boots?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> Will an oyster cut through the bottom of those?


If you jump on an oyster reef probably so. I wade shell with them and tread lightly.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

These work https://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-flats-wading-boot.html
NRS scuba work boots work. https://www.leisurepro.com/p-nrsbw/nrs-work-boot-wet-shoe

For Oysters cheap work boots work.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I like what I have seen and read about the Shimano wading boots and the Simms Zip-Its so far


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I use the Soft Science Terrafin boots and like them a lot. in fact, I have 2 pairs - one in my regular size and one sized up to accommodate my stockingfoot waders for colder water. BTW, I fish Topsail, so I fish the same types of areas you do and they work well for our "suprise" oysters covered in mud.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

pete_paschall said:


> I use the Soft Science Terrafin boots and like them a lot. in fact, I have 2 pairs - one in my regular size and one sized up to accommodate my stockingfoot waders for colder water. BTW, I fish Topsail, so I fish the same types of areas you do and they work well for our "suprise" oysters covered in mud.


So are they like wading boots or work boots?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

These are what I use, solid water shoes


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I lost my Keen's in an encounter with pluff mud at Sea Island. Have been looking at all of the above in the last few weeks but have not liked any of them enough, based on reviews, to order. I did see some from Hodgman that I probably would have ordered when I thought of some old NRS (National River Supply) boots that I still had in the garage and used to love. Wore them today (they must be 20 years old) and decided to take a look on the internet to see their latest models. They have everything from shoes to boots - whatever you need. I'm surely going to order one of their selections!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Around muck or oysters I use the Worldwide Sportsman wading boot at $29. I usually get around 2 years out of a pair. They have done a good job of protecting my feet only complaint is that they can make your feet warm if you are not in water. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/wor...-men?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

If I am around hard sand I just use my plain old Crocs.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I use the same ones as Viking1. They are my flood tide wading boots. Going on 4 years with my current pair.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Soft science lace up terrafin boots. I've posted about them before.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Griffinz33 said:


> I like what I have seen and read about the Shimano wading boots and the Simms Zip-Its so far


These neoprene type wading boots are just hard sole dive boots. Cheaper as well without the "fishy" name on them.


----------



## TroutTrent (Nov 29, 2016)

i really like my pair of ATBs. They are built for abuse and at 69$ they aint too expensive:

https://www.nrs.com/product/2335/nrs-atb-wetshoe


----------

